# Angry people die sooner...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I felt I needed to share this with you people. :vs_lol:

Ten reasons why you should keep cool, according to experts | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That is great news. Means that the hateful left will be dying younger.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A lot of angry people on both sides of the isle. It's too easy to lose track of what you *do* have everyday.
We need a little more love and less hate.
I try to listen to this when I go to work everyday...hehe


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> That is great news. Means that the hateful left will be dying younger.


Yup, that was my first thought. A few here do seem to get angry a lot but most of us are just having fun. :tango_face_grin:

Also remember that quite a number of us belong to the Old Farts Club. That means we made it a lot longer than many others. Most of the haters you see on the news are youngins.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

We see it a little different down here in the South, we have an ageless sayin'; "Better to be pissed off than pissed on"! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hating the left gives me something to live for.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I think I understand the logic.

About five years ago a disheveled freak came to our table at the café and started babbling about us being members of "the red car conspiracy" that was constantly watching him.

He almost got shot, thus proving the postulate.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Conservatives are too busy working and supporting the lazy, shiftless Lefties. We don't have time to dwell on negative thoughts.
Libs are a different story. They wake up at the crack of noon, get their government check, then join some riot protesting how bad life is. 

I'll never be angry, because I'm on the Right side of life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends who you get angry with. Because I disagree with someone does not mean I hate. Big word.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Winston Smith said:


> Conservatives are too busy working and supporting the lazy, shiftless Lefties. We don't have time to dwell on negative thoughts.
> Libs are a different story. They wake up at the crack of noon, get their government check, then join some riot protesting how bad life is.
> 
> I'll never be angry, because I'm on the Right side of life.


That was pretty funny.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

It's always good to be able to laugh at yourself.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's my secret....I'm always angry.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not angry. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.
> 
> I'm Always Angry GIF from Hulk GIFs


Your gif didn't work. :vs_mad:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I gave up the hate years ago.

Happy, joyous, and free!

But, like my Brother Smitty, I can still disagree strongly with people & issues, but that does not constitute hate.

Heck, I don't even give a fig about Hanoi Jane Fonda.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I gave up the hate years ago.
> 
> Happy, joyous, and free!
> 
> ...


Hate causes too much stress and shortens your life span. I'm here to have fun and enjoy life.

Sure there are those that I strongly disagree with but they aren't worth the stress hate causes. So I taunt a little and laugh when they explode.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Hate causes too much stress and shortens your life span. I'm here to have fun and enjoy life.
> 
> Sure there are those that I strongly disagree with but they aren't worth the stress hate causes. So I taunt a little and laugh when they explode.


Absolutely! There are times when laughter (or taunting) can be the best medicine. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Heck, I don't even give a fig about Hanoi Jane Fonda.


Although, I must admit I do get a small pleasure out of hitting the Jane Fonda urinal target down at the American Legion. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> A lot of angry people on both sides of the isle. It's too easy to lose track of what you *do* have everyday.
> We need a little more love and less hate.
> I try to listen to this when I go to work everyday...hehe


That song makes me angry. I am probably doomed! :vs_wave::vs_shocked:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Your gif didn't work. :vs_mad:


I know, I changed it to a video of the same thing.


----------

